# Got one for you guys!



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Had a guy drive 40 miles here to the farm to buy 2 bales of orchardgrass, asked him what he was feeding and he said " oh, I`m not feeding anything, it`s for my chickens" Seems he needed nesting material.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL, wow..must be pampered chickens!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

That's expensive bedding


----------



## jorgea (Feb 24, 2012)

Those chickens must be spoiled.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Had a guy drive 40 miles here to the farm to buy 2 bales of orchardgrass, asked him what he was feeding and he said " oh, I`m not feeding anything, it`s for my chickens" Seems he needed nesting material.


Thats funny jd6400, Two years ago I had a guy drive 30 miles to get a bale of orchard grass to feed his guinea pigs. Drove a small old nissan and had his trunk full so he threw it in his back seat.....city folk can do some funny things!! I sell several bales of Timothy to rabbit owners.....pain to sell 1-2 bales at a time, but you take the good with the bad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I just had a call from a guy with a dog kennel, requesting a second load of straw this week. Must be for muddy conditions . Don't care what they do with it, the money is all good!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a guy drive 25 miles to get a bale of hay for his dog. He said the dog slept under the house and he threw a bale under the crawl space so the dog could make a bed.
This was a city feller.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a lady bearly spoke english some type of pacific islander best I could figure stoped as I was baling one day and bought 2 bales. I asked her what they were for and she motioned for me to fallow her to the trunk of her old cadilac and open the trunk. Inside were two giant sea turtles.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I got one better than all of this. Couple years ago we had a Indian couple stop by wanting fresh cow manure. They drove their hatch back car onto our cow lot and shoveled fresh cow manure in the back of thier car. They handed me twenty bucks and and smiled as they drove off!


----------

